
Show HN: A framework for multi-device AR written in Go - ccccccccccccc
https://github.com/carrot-ar/carrot
======
gonzalonunez
Here's the link to the iOS client:

[https://github.com/carrot-ar/carrot-ios/](https://github.com/carrot-
ar/carrot-ios/)

